# Bad back and the military



## mmoynan (23 Apr 2010)

Hi everyone,

Very new here!  I've been lurking the boards for months though, and have gathered a huge mass of information.  What a great resource this website is. 

Onto my post...

I'm a 17 year old female, in good shape (do about 30km of biking 5 days a week, some light weight training), but have always had a bad back.  It certainly isn't debilitating, and much of the time (70% of the time) it doesn't bother me at all.  It usually flares up if I've done some sort of weird activity, done some awkward heavy lifting - nothing abnormal (maybe a bit weird for my young age, but not weird in general.)  However, with my military dreams on the rise, I've begun to worry about the problems my back might present.   As I said, I'm in great shape, can do about 10 military style push ups (which yes, I know, I'll have to kick it up a notch for BMQ), and am 100% perfect in every other way.   However, I'm not invincible, and this back issue does worry me.

Does anyone with bad-back experience have any advice as to how bad BMQ is?  Has anyone had a specific experience where they either failed miserably, or toughed the 13 weeks without issue?

I guess the best way to find out is to do it myself, but I also question whether or not this might be a reason for me NOT to join the Forces - in fact, my recruiter may agree and deem me medically unfit.  I guess I'd just hate to be 2 weeks in, and then all of a sudden my back decides to slap me in the face and I'm discharged. 

As I said, it's nothing severe, and 70-90% of the time is nothing - but when it's bad, it's bad, and I just want to hear some words from people who've been there dunnit.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Apr 2010)

Be honest when you apply but don't you think you may be putting both yourself and other personnel at risk with an ongoing injury like this?


----------



## Ascendant (24 Apr 2010)

I would advise you to visit a doctor to try and find the cause of the back pain. Then you can address it and take steps to prevent it.

There is no reason to have chronically and easily aggravated back pain at 17. (Unless, of course, you have a medical condition or past injuries.)


----------



## aesop081 (24 Apr 2010)

mmoynan said:
			
		

> but when it's bad, it's bad,



If you have back problems now, military life is not going to make it any better. To have back problem like you, at the age of 17 means you need to get looked at.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Apr 2010)

First, I will echo the comments to go get it checked to find out what the problem is.  BEFORE you go to BMQ.  And be honest about your back if/when you do apply.  

Having said that, I have a back injury from a parachute landing (miltary jump, in '92).  I've served since then with little problem.  I've never been on a medical catagory and managed to survive army life until I jumped over to the air force side in '07, 15 years after the injury.  

So...a back issue isn't a total show-stopper, however I will add that I was in the CF at the time, was assessed my military doctors, have had MRIs, been signed off by Base Surgeons, Flight Surgeons and the like as medically fit, but every time I do a medical, they look REAL close at my range of motion, etc.  I've never failed a PT test/BFT (13 km rucksack march), or been on any medically restricted duties.  I receive a 10% disability pension from Veterans Affairs Canada, all documented on my medical file as well, as VAC considers me 10% disabled.

The key thing I am trying to point out, I guess, is the military is fully aware of my injury, the cause, and the results (herniated discs L4-5, L5-S1, spinal stenosis L4-5) and some stuff like that.  The medical professionals have been the ones determining if I am/am not fit for service.  

So they should be for you, which you can enable them to do by being honest when you apply and finding out what the cause of your condition is.

 :2c:


----------



## RubberTree (24 Apr 2010)

Its pretty much impossible to give an opinion on an internet post regarding a "bad back". There are just so many different types of back problems (not all of which are "injuries"). See your doctor, find out why you are having problems and go from there. If it is a long term unresolvable issue, you should think long and hard about the consequences of joining an active, heavy profession such as the military. If it is a treatable issue, get it treated and reevaluate. The military isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (24 Apr 2010)

I have a friend who overcame fairly severe back problems by achieving and maintaining a very high level of physical fitness. Be sure you have proper medical guidance before you do any type of training.


----------



## mmoynan (25 Apr 2010)

Thanks so much everyone.  All is appreciated.  I've got 2 more years of high school to go, so there's plenty of time between now and then to look further into it - and hopefully solve it.  It certainly is befuddling, that's for sure.  Especially because I'm in such good shape and take so many precautionary measures. The only time I can think of an injury was when I was playing select ice hockey, and I fell backwards and landed hard on my tailbone (but in the grand scheme of things, that's virtually nothing - certainly no reason to have chronic issues - but it did cause me a hell of a lot pain)

I have seen a doctor, and they're befuddled.  This one *cough* jerk *cough* doctor  :threat: insisted it was my "weak core", however little did she know I do about 30 mens (aka not the bent knee ones) push-ups everyday (and push-ups are regarded as one of the best core strengtheners out there... silly doctor  : )They were hesitant to take x-rays, because of the radiation it might expose my organs to.  However, I think I may insist on it, because it would certainly rule out any skeletal issues.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Having said that, I have a back injury from a parachute landing (miltary jump, in '92)... So...a back issue isn't a total show-stopper, however I will add that I was in the CF at the time, was assessed my military doctors, have had MRIs, been signed off by Base Surgeons, Flight Surgeons and the like as medically fit, but every time I do a medical, they look REAL close at my range of motion, etc. .....
> :2c:



Thanks so much Eye In The Sky, that certainly is encouraging!!  Helps keep my mind set in the possibility-thinking range, not the totally-bummed-out-and-depressed range.  

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## aesop081 (25 Apr 2010)

mmoynan said:
			
		

> I have seen a doctor, and they're befuddled.  This one *cough* jerk *cough* doctor  :threat: insisted it was my "weak core", however little did she know I do about 30 mens (aka not the bent knee ones) push-ups everyday



30 pushups a day ?

Basic training is more of  "30 pushups at a time, 20 times a day" and none of them will be "bent-knee" ones so i'm not sure that your doctor would have changed her opinion had you told her.


----------



## mmoynan (26 Apr 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> 30 pushups a day ?
> 
> Basic training is more of  "30 pushups at a time, 20 times a day" and none of them will be "bent-knee" ones so i'm not sure that your doctor would have changed her opinion had you told her.



Yes, I understand that - and I don't do bent-knee ones.  I'm not concerning myself about BMQ push-ups/sit-ups/run around a circle/touch your nose crap yet, I have two years 'til that's in the realm of possibilities - I am talking about the fact that my core is *not weak*.  I do push-ups as fitness thing, not a military prep thing.   

As for whether or not she would have changed her opinion, I believe she would have - but neither of us can say exactly.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Apr 2010)

mmoynan said:
			
		

> They were hesitant to take x-rays, because of the radiation it might expose my organs to.  However, I think I may insist on it, because it would certainly rule out any skeletal issues.



X-rays never showed anything on mine...it was an MRI in '04 that showed what was really going on in there.  

And...that fall on your tailbone might have been enough to get the ball rolling.  

Good luck.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Apr 2010)

mmoynan said:
			
		

> .......... - I am talking about the fact that my core is *not weak*.  I do push-ups as fitness thing, not a military prep thing.



I don't think push-ups are your problem with your "Core".  You do realize that some back pain is a result of your back muscles being stronger than your stomach, which means that it is sit-ups that you should be doing and other stomach strengthening exercises, not upper body.


----------



## Ascendant (26 Apr 2010)

1. I've had a ton of x-rays on my back and neck, so I don't really get that doc's explanation. If I were you, I'd seek a second, third, fourth, fifth, etc opinion. I wouldn't be satisfied until I knew the source of my back pain and I would make sure each doctor knew as much. Question them. It's YOUR body. Why take something that's minor now and continue aggravating it until it evolves into a bigger problem?

2. Push ups are about as useful for strengthening your core as curls are for strengthening your shoulders... If you're athletic, I'm sure your core isn't weak, but I'd be inclined to bet it's not "strong" either.  There are plenty of people out there with weak cores and no back problems.


----------



## Ascendant (26 Apr 2010)

As an extension of what George Wallace said,

I'm just realising you never really specified where the pain was or gave us any other details. If it turns out not to be skeletal/structural, I'd go see someone with a background in sports medicine and or physiotherapy. A pulled or tight muscle, or a strained ligament in your back can be very painful.

In October, I did something to my lower back squatting. The pain was localized to my right spinal erector and, when aggravated, it was absolutely terrible. This was the case until the end of December, when I described my symptoms to someone I talk to who is educated on these kinds of things. He told me to use my foam roller and perform some SMR on my QL (quadratus lumborum). I did so, and about three months of (at times excruciating) back pain were gone in about five seconds. Hasn't bothered me since.


----------



## mmoynan (26 Apr 2010)

Kratos said:
			
		

> I'm just realising you never really specified where the pain was or gave us any other details.


Again, thanks for the responses.  The pain is like a severe muscle spasm.  The kind where if you move your body in a certain way it just PULLS or something - whatever it does, it's flipping painful and makes you stop whatever you're doing (it's painful enough that you can't really describe the sensation...)  I'm sure many of you have had a spasm before, so I needn't elaborate on the feeling (if that's even what it is.)  It's in my lower back, and when it isn't spasming, sometimes I'll just kind of "feel it" - you know?  Where it's not hurting, but you know something's tight or not right back there.



			
				Kratos said:
			
		

> 1. I wouldn't be satisfied until I knew the source of my back pain and I would make sure each doctor knew as much. Question them.
> 
> 2. Push ups are about as useful for strengthening your core as curls are for strengthening your shoulders... If you're athletic, I'm sure your core isn't weak, but I'd be inclined to bet it's not "strong" either.  There are plenty of people out there with weak cores and no back problems.



Oh believe me, I'm gonna find the cause of this - too friggin' confusing and frustrating NOT to get to the bottom of it all.   However, I have read in multiple things that push ups are excellent for your core - they aren't JUST an upper-body exercise, they also work your stomach muscles, core, legs, etc.  And that's my thinking exactly!  There are loads of people out there - overweight, inactive, hitting the senior years etc. - who have a weak core and NO back problems.  That's why I truly think it's more than that. 



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> You do realize that some back pain is a result of your back muscles being stronger than your stomach, which means that it is sit-ups that you should be doing and other stomach strengthening exercises, not upper body.



Yes, actually, I have heard that before and have added it to the list of things I'm going to talk to the doc about.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It was an MRI in '04 that showed what was really going on in there.
> 
> And...that fall on your tailbone might have been enough to get the ball rolling.



Hmmm... interesting.  I wonder how easy it would be convince them to MRI me, lol.  And you think so?  Frankly, maybe it was - who knows.  It certainly hurt a threw me out of the rest of the game. 

Anyway, again - thanks all for your suggestions.  It's all helpful.


----------



## mmoynan (26 Apr 2010)

So I feel like I'm good to go information wise, and I'm not really sure how to delete my post.  Is that possible?


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2010)

Nope.

It gets to stay for all to see.


----------



## mmoynan (28 Apr 2010)

Ohhh okay, that makes sense...


----------

